# [SOLVED] Halo 2 Installation error



## Timmy_j

Hey, i recently got halo 2 for Vista, and yes im running Vista.
When i start the installation it comes up with the following error:

one of the installation steps failed. Do you want to retry?
redists\vcredist.msi:
This installation package coul not be opened. Contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows installer package.

Ive read in other forums that alot of people have also had this error, but none of them give a final solution to fix this.

I tried downloading different versions of that file from the MS website bu it doesnt do anything. When i try to open the individual file it says:

This installation package could not be opened. Contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows Installer Package.

I then tried downloading patched and fixes but none of them fix this either.

Im really stuck... I thought maybe i could download the specific file because mine might be corrupt?? but i cannot find it anywhere

Does anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Knight_Wolf

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

well your HALO 2 CD is corrupt thats for sure


----------



## Timmy_j

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

Yeah that idea had crossed my mind, 
but then i also read that when others had the same problem, they installed it on other computers and it worked fine.
my conclusion is that something is wrong with vista, ie like a file that is needed to open up the .msi file is missing or along those lines.

Ive tried updating the windows installer packages for vista but still nothing seems to be working.
Im not sure if its either the file on the disc that is screwed, or if it is something to do with Vista???


----------



## koala

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

It sounds like a problem with the Vista windows installer. Do you have Installer 4.0 and .NET 3.0? Are you logged on as admin?


----------



## Timmy_j

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

Yeah i think i do, but to make sure im trying to download them again in case thier damaged etc or they need upgrading, but i cant find them anywhere/the right ones.

Also im the only user on my laptop, and i have admin privelages, though i heard this isnt that same as the admin account. Ive installed everything else before on my own account and its never happened.

If i do need to logon to the admin account, how do i do that, cause im the only user and i think i deleted eveyone else :S

Thanks


----------



## Timmy_j

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

K well i think i figured that its got to do something with Vista

Does anyone know where i can download Installer 4.0 and .NET 3.0
ive looked on the MS website but the ones there arent working for me :S

Any help would be great...


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

 windows update maybe be sure to use ie.


----------



## Timmy_j

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

yeah ive tried that already. Doesnt seem to fix or even help to fix the problem. Im still at a loss...
:S


----------



## drevl182

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

I also had the same install error with the vcredist. I found that it was caused by my Windows Modual Installer was disabled in the Windows services list. I initally disabled it because the Trustedinstaller.exe was always running taking up 50% cpu. I only set it to automatic and start it when i manually update(it's the only way windows update will work properly). So try opening task manager, choose the services tab, click on the services button in the lower right, scroll down toll u see Windows Modual Installer, right click on it and hit properties, set it to automatic, and hit the start button, then apply and close it out. Halo 2 should install now. At least it did for me.

Im running Vista Ultimate, P4D 3.2 C1, 2gig ram, ATI 1950 XT. all updated drivers.

Hope this helpd!


----------



## Timmy_j

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

OKay Lol i finally got it to install.
Thanks heaps for that info, it helped heaps.
However now ive got another problem :S
Im not sure if anyone here is familiar with xbox live etc
but when i start halo 2 it asks you to create a gamer profile or use an existing one. Ive already got one so i just fill out the info etc, but then it goes to a screen saying "downloading profile this may take a sec...." and then it goes straight to another screen:
Cant connect to Live:

Logon error 0x80151906

I looked at the MS website and its not listed there 
I think it maybe a firewall issue or just a connection problem???

It may help to add that were over our download limit atm so everything is really slow and it just might be timing out???

Thanks for everyones help so far


----------



## koala

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

This is all I could find related to that error message for Halo 2. Hopefully it will help.
*http://uk.gamespot.com/users/slapshakle/show_blog_entry.php?topic_id=m-100-25012316*


----------



## Timmy_j

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*

Okay i finaly got it to work, well at least im hoing it stays this way anyway lol
I had to open some ports in my antivurs program and stuff, ad open some in my router, lol
Yay, 
Thanks for everyones help


----------



## carloms

How did you get over redist\vcredist.msi message ?
Thank you


----------



## McLovin102094

Hey im haveing the same exact problem with that 0x80151906 code. . . . . . could some one plzplzplz tell me how i can fix that error cause i really wanna play live, i've trying to figure this out since christmas!


----------



## McLovin102094

*Re: Halo 2 Installation error*



Timmy_j said:


> Okay i finaly got it to work, well at least im hoing it stays this way anyway lol
> I had to open some ports in my antivurs program and stuff, ad open some in my router, lol
> Yay,
> Thanks for everyones help



Help me mine is doing the same thing its giving the same code and im sooo confused plzzz help me


----------

